# Shower Flood Test???



## daxsmith (May 17, 2015)

I have a shower with a traditional mud pan where I made a masonry pre-pan, installed a liner and then put down the mud pan. I'm at a point where everything is waterproofed and ready to tile. This morning I put kerdi membrane over the curb and will need to let that dry at least overnight.

I'm considering doing a flood test before tile. Mostly to make sure that I didn't damage the exposed liner above the level of the floor. Specifically, I left a 1" gap between the floor and the bottom of the durock so that the durock doesn't wick up water. The gap will be covered by the wall tile. Anyway, its very unlikely but possible I nicked the liner while working. It just seems to make sense to me to test it before I put the expensive tile on the floor and walls.

For the test, the water would have to penetrate the masonry down to the liner and follow the liner to the weep holes at the drain. Obviously I would plug the drain.

What is everyone's thoughts on this? The pan was poured 3 - 4 weeks ago. How long does the kerdi on the curb need to cure before I could fill the pan with water?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

How did you seal the kerdi-liner joint? How are the walls waterproofed?

Kerdi should cure 24 hours before a flood test.


----------



## daxsmith (May 17, 2015)

The walls have kerdi membrane. There isn't a kerdi-liner joint. The liner goes behind the durock and the kerdi membrane is on the face of the durock to keep water from migrating through the durock.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

daxsmith said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on this?


You and/or your wife should have just bought a shower kit and done it a long time ago. The 'taking her out to dinner' expenses to keep her happy alone would be worth it while you figure all this stuff out.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Does the liner go over the curb? Did you mud the curb and then kerdi? Did you screw durock to curb over liner then kerdi?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

too many details!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Where's Whipple?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> Where's Whipple?


Either doing his beta tests on iron channel corbels or finding out who to call to report someone for not doing a flood test.
Wait, don't you have to wait 24 hours before doing that on a schluter shower?  Then leave it as recommended 24 hours?  :jester:

Must be a friday. So is anyone gonna help this guy so he can add more layers to his shower this weekend?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Where's Whipple?



Last I heard he was arrested for impersonating someone who knows what they were doing.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

But he sometimes was funny--I just don't think he realized it.


----------



## daxsmith (May 17, 2015)

CO762 said:


> You and/or your wife should have just bought a shower kit and done it a long time ago. The 'taking her out to dinner' expenses to keep her happy alone would be worth it while you figure all this stuff out.


Kit wouldn't work.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

daxsmith said:


> Kit wouldn't work.


Why not?


----------



## daxsmith (May 17, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why not?



The project is a second floor bedroom that never had plumbing or a bathroom. The bathroom is constructed in what used to be a closet (but which I've since enlarged) in the bedroom. I had to cut out sections of the subfloor for the rough-in plumbing. As a result, the shower drain had to be located off-center between the truss joists to allow room for a PVC pipe running to the toilet next to the shower. 

I could have gone with a kit if I had ordered a custom made shower pan. I'd have had to send the manufacturer either a template or very exact measurements and then wait several weeks.

I opted to pour the mud pan instead.


----------

